# Draco & Bella



## curlywurlydee (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi all
I just wanted to share a few photos of my 2. Draco my siamese, loving any sunbeams he can find, and enjoying the new cat scratching barrel and Bella my Tonkinese, just looking pretty


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

soooooooo beautiful


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub: and I am so envious of people who can take such great photos too


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Beautiful cats! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## curlywurlydee (Oct 20, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> soooooooo beautiful


thank you!


----------



## curlywurlydee (Oct 20, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub: and I am so envious of people who can take such great photos too


Thank you! i enjoy taking their pics, and it does help when they are so cute


----------



## springermum (Nov 11, 2013)

Wow stunning cats
Michelle x


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Stunning photos...


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I love both of your gorgeous cats :001_wub:


----------



## laura1982 (Nov 19, 2013)

Gorgeous! My Tonk is called Bella  

Love love love your red siamese - my dream kitty, on the hunt for a red siamese myself.


----------



## curlywurlydee (Oct 20, 2013)

laura1982 said:


> Gorgeous! My Tonk is called Bella
> 
> Love love love your red siamese - my dream kitty, on the hunt for a red siamese myself.


Thanks Laura, Draco is a Cinnamon Tabby point, he is more ginger/brown than red. Its hard to show his true colour in photos and on screens.
I would love to see a a pic of your Bella, what colour is she?


----------



## curlywurlydee (Oct 20, 2013)

springermum said:


> Wow stunning cats
> Michelle x





Yourgifts Ourgifts said:


> Stunning photos...





moggie14 said:


> I love both of your gorgeous cats :001_wub:


Thank you all for your lovely comments


----------



## laura1982 (Nov 19, 2013)

curlywurlydee said:


> Thanks Laura, Draco is a Cinnamon Tabby point, he is more ginger/brown than red. Its hard to show his true colour in photos and on screens.
> I would love to see a a pic of your Bella, what colour is she?


Ahh I see - gorgeous!! Love his name by the way 

I will put some pics up later of my two - Bella is caramel and Misty is a solid blue.

Did you get your two at the same time? We are thinking of getting a kitten - tonk or siamese I can't decide - but nervous about how my two will react.


----------



## curlywurlydee (Oct 20, 2013)

laura1982 said:


> Ahh I see - gorgeous!! Love his name by the way
> 
> I will put some pics up later of my two - Bella is caramel and Misty is a solid blue.
> 
> Did you get your two at the same time? We are thinking of getting a kitten - tonk or siamese I can't decide - but nervous about how my two will react.


Thank you! and i have to agree with you, he is a gorgeous boy, my daughters picked his name, they got it from a Harry Potter character.
We have only had him since September and he is 8 mths old at the moment.

Bella is a lilac mink and is 13yrs old, when we first got her we bought another kitten as a playmate for her and then ended up buying another kitten a year later. The 3 of them got on very well. The other 2 cats sadly passed away and Bella was are only cat for about 3 years until we got Draco, she was a bit hissy with him, and he loves to follow her and pounce on her. She is slowly getting used to him though, im just waiting for them to become snuggle buddies!!


----------



## curlywurlydee (Oct 20, 2013)

I forgot to say we are also getting another kitten. We are going to visit him on 5th dec and he is a blue mink tonkinese.

How old are your 2? Do they get on ok?


----------

